# Breitling Uk Contact Details



## michael 38 (Aug 21, 2007)

hi i wanted to contact breitling uk to find out what the accuracy of my watch should be whithout going through the dealer, and find it impossible to find any contact details for them, any help welcome


----------



## smashie (Aug 17, 2007)

Breitling UK Ltd

Suite 5.02, Fifth Floor,

Morely House,

314-322 Regent Street,

London W1B 3BG

[email protected]

020 7636 5200


----------



## Robert (Jul 26, 2006)

Hi, there's an address etc on their website. Is there nothing in your manual as well?

Mmm The website one is different from Smashie's post


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Whats the watch?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

smashie said:


> Breitling UK Ltd
> 
> Suite 5.02, Fifth Floor,
> 
> ...


Their service centre is in Tunbridge Wells, Kent. Can't remember the PO Box or post code but if you ring the London number they will give you the details.


----------



## mart broad (May 24, 2005)

Certain bars and clubs can help out a boy in need









Martin


----------

